
Show HN: Razorpay Payment Pages - captn3m0
https://razorpay.com/payment-pages/
======
captn3m0
Easiest way to accept payments with custom-brand Pages in India.

We’ve spent a lot of time in polishing this over the last few months in beta,
working on user feedback.

If you sign up today with the coupon code HNEWS, we are providing zero fee
payments for payments worth 1Lac INR.

Feedback is welcome :)

~~~
kaushikt
I moved away from Razorpay earlier this month. The subscriptions product from
Razorpay has been a horrid experience for me. Didn't like the support too.

~~~
anmolparashar
Mind if I ask what are you using now?

I'm currently using PayPal to accept international payments.

I wanted to try Razorpay, but they require a lot of legal effort (user
friction.) Stripe still hasn't been to launch in India, which I think is very
disappointing for a company their size.

Edit: RazorPay also just straight up ignores "call me" requests/emails from
Prospective clients

~~~
captn3m0
We're working on revamping our international acceptance and should have news
on that front soon.

Drop me a mail at nemo AT razorpay DOT com with your number and I'll give you
a call back?

------
chaosprophet
Razorpay has been such a terrible experience for me as a consumer, that I'd
actively avoid using it as my payment processor.

I know at least 3 scam operations having their payments processed through
razorpay, and these are proper scams selling non existent products. So far all
my complaint emails to razorpay have gone unanswered.

